# Moving outdoor plants to indoor for flowering? Bad idea?



## slimshady (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey I have a nice looking monster about 2 1/2-3 ft tall and very wide and bushy from lst and topping. However i tried to flower in the shed and it didnt work out for one of them so I have decided to start indoor growing. I am buying the light today and am thinking before i start a purely indoor grow, could i take my babies from outside and start 12/12 inside or will they go into shock and die? or should i bring them in for a couple hours a day to start until they get used to the lighting difference? thanks a lot
slim


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 28, 2008)

My main concern would be bringing bugs in from outside.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 28, 2008)

yea i thought about that but i havent had bug problems at all. So i think ill be okay in that aspect..


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> Hey I have a nice looking monster about 2 1/2-3 ft tall and very wide and bushy from lst and topping. However i tried to flower in the shed and it didnt work out for one of them so I have decided to start indoor growing. I am buying the light today and am thinking before i start a purely indoor grow, could i take my babies from outside and start 12/12 inside or will they go into shock and die? or should i bring them in for a couple hours a day to start until they get used to the lighting difference? thanks a lot
> slim


IF I WAS YOU i try to build a grow tent around the plant with  heavy duty black bags and some 1x1 bringing a outdoor plant to indoor is very dificult beacuse the amout of light, bugs,soil,space ,heat, ect.now remember your baby is going to doble maybe triple the height so if it triple it will be 9 feet tall i dont think it will fit on your house


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2008)

I brought plants from outside in last year without any ill effects.  Depending on where you live, your plants have probably been in light that is somewhere close to 12/12.  I don't think that you are going to have to worry about them continuing to grow too much taller.  My biggest concern would be bugs.

Do some reading on growing inside.  It is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 28, 2008)

hey guys thanks a lot, I didnt think itd be too big of a problem, and when you say bugs can be a problem, your saying just like infesting my house or what? And yes ive been doing A LOT of reading on indoor. Tomorrow Im getting my 400 hps hortilux light with the hood and electric ballast as opposed to magnetic. the temps like i said are at an ideal 76-78 degrees, the humidity is fine, the light i think will be sufficient, maybe put the plant in shock for a couple days and thats it. as for the black bag tent idea, cant do it, tried in my shed, didnt work, and security is a major issue with that. This is a big reason why this is my first and final grow outdoor for the most part, Id rather just have a one or two plant indoor grow and lst them and have fun. I just dont want my three months of hard work to go to waste on these outdoor pups. 

Even if they did triple in size to 9 feet, well my closet isnt THAT big but vertically i have about 6-7 feet, so its not a huge concern of mine. 

And yes they are very close to 12/12. So the time difference isnt going to be that big of a difference but i believe just enough to kick them into flower. 

Hemp you give me hope! Im glad to hear it has been done successfully, what kinda were you using?  thanks everyone!
Slim


----------

